# Can Medicaid be billed anything for a blood draw visit?



## barbsalim (Nov 12, 2012)

I know Medicare will only allow you to charge for the venipuncture during a straight lab visit, or immunizations & administration if any. Florida Medicaid does not reimburse for venipuncture (36415). So what may I bill for? Nothing except the $2.00 copay?
We used to bill Medicare 99211/36415 but I have learned this is not right, if all they are there for is the blood draw. Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 12, 2012)

you can only bill for the procedure code that is available for the blood draw you get the 36415, if it is not covered then perhaps MCaid is wanting the patient to go to the lab for the collection, as far as immunizations and other injection you use the appropriate injection admin fee, if the immunization is not covered then it is a coverage issue not a coding issue.


----------



## barbsalim (Nov 15, 2012)

Its definitely a coverage issue, and this is what I am trying to understand from a billing standpoint.


----------



## carsosa (Nov 24, 2012)

I work for a huge hospital in Florida, and I have been there for over 20 years. In my 20 years of billing Medicaid claims, we have never received payment for blood draw, hcpc 36415. We always have to eat that lab charge. Hope this helps.


----------



## MonicaA660 (Mar 12, 2014)

Would It be ok to charge the patient for the service?


----------

